# Recurve question



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am in the market for a new recurve. I was wondering what you guys thought of black widow bows pros and cons? I am open to any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pro!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Have 14 recurves I've collected over 45 years. Blackwidow Smooth Draw. Don't stack up bad, super fast. don't own but shot a few. and super expensive. Another bow that is sweet. and smooth as butta pulling is a FEDORA not the hat, All hand made Look into Fedora Archery. Own 2 of them.. Great Bows.Also have a bunch of Bears and some Howatts. also a couple Indians.. AH! Hell they are all Great .. I'am just a crappy shot. Love em all I have an addiction RECURVE BOWS>> 
But HEY was hooked on hard Booze 12 years. Been sober 38 years.. No Recurve Bow hangovers yet...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got six of em... Come over any time and I'll let you shoot em and you can decide for yourself if you like em or not.

I've also got two Bird Bows, (soon to have three) and some other stuff that shoot really nice.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I forgot to recommend Mike Bird. He builds awesome bows to your specs. He has built me one and is in the process of building me a second. I would recommend shooting a few of his and considering that route as well.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

The best recurve bow you can buy is a J.K. Chastain Wapiti takedown. Way nicer than those crappy black widows Tex shoots. www.worldclassbows.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: Please! The only reason you have those bows is because they're cheap and that's all the money your wife would let you spend! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll: Please! The only reason you have those bows is because they're cheap and that's all the money your wife would let you spend! :lol:


Those bows are not cheap...800 minimum for a new one. Mine was cheap because I got it used...and remember...we tricked my wife into thinking that I traded that crappy samic for it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

brucifr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Please! The only reason you have those bows is because they're cheap and that's all the money your wife would let you spend! :lol:
> ...


 :O•-:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not fond of the 2x4 " looking riser but, good lord what a great shooting bow! In all my years of making custom bows and arrows I don't think I've made a better shooting bow than a Black widow. There I said it. You'll love shooting a Black Widow.


----------

